# Noisy air pump!



## switcheroo (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just bought the Love Fish 27L concept aquarium and I have to say... already I'm being driven mad by the noise. I've started to cycle the tank but the air pump rattles loudly even though there is no possibility something could be trapped inside. When I first turned it on, it hummed quietly. I turned it off again to add my deco. Once it was back on, the rattling started.

Do the pumps supplied with this aquarium always rattle or is there a fault here? I can deal with the humming I heard prior but not this hideous rattling noise!

I got the tank at Pets at Home.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

All air pumps are noisy little buggers! even the "silent" ones will make their presence felt in the room, and the chaper they are, then the more noise they make. i imagine the one that comes with that tank wont be a top-of-the-line one.
That being said, obviously i cant hear yours to tell you if there is a fault or not. It may be the natural sound it makes, or it might be compounded by a fault. there is no real way for us to know without hearing it for ourselves.


----------



## LewisClark (Jun 25, 2013)

I think for your satisfaction you should contact the store from where you purchased the aquarium and ask them to send anyone to check the pump.


----------

